# Indian Lake weekly tournaments?



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has information on any weekly bass tournaments held on Indian Lake? I had heard through the grape vine that Acheson's Resort may have some kind of little weekly tournament but have been unable to find any information online about it. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

There is one every Saturday morning that goes out of Atchesons. If you call them they will give you the information. Bunch of locals are always there but it is very well run. The cast for a cure tournament is Sunday at Indian. I will be fishing in that one.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be there on sunday too. Have fished that circuit in the past. I'll give Acheson's a call, thanks.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I spend a lot of time at Indian in the summer. If they are still the same, and they have been for years, they run out of Acheson's every Saturday morning from 7a-12p and every Tuesday evening from 5p-9p. Only $5 per person.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Atchesons has them every tuesday evening and saturday morning


----------

